# April's pup Teddy - just saw a fb post about him being lost?!



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just saw a post on fb that April's little pup Teddy is lost - posted about 30 mins ago. I don't know any details. How upsetting! praying he's OK and they have him by now. Praying really I am misunderstanding that post and it's not true.

does anyone know anything?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no oh Lord please protect Teddy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just saw it posted on FB also and came over here to see if she had posted anything! Oh no....I'm so worried about him!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just saw that on FB, too, and came here to see if there was any more news.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no. What happened?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no!!! 

Should we share on our Facebook pages? I didn't see any updates on FB that Teddy was found safe and sound yet. 

Edit: I just shared on FB. Don't want to wait in case Teddy is still missing. So upsetting.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no. Praying he's found safe and sound and real soon. I don't know what the weather is like where she lives but hope it's not cold like here. It feels like minus 17 degrees outside.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how horrible and I hope that Teddy is soon found safe and sound!! Wonder how he got lost??


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is so upsetting  I hope he is found safe very soon. The stress of this situation is something I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw it on FB and shared also. Praying that he is found safe and soon. This is so upsetting!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Oh no. What happened?



I have no idea what happened Walter, I haven't seen any updates either.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

he slipped out the door and it was 5-10 mins before they noticed. it was around noon, and they looked all afternoon with friends helping. he has vanished and she said she knew he would come to her when called, so they think someone picked him up. and he is chipped. they are so upset.

oh my

hopefully soon they will be reunited!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

On April's Facebook page ... 

April said Teddy slipped out the door at noon. They did not see him get out. It was a few minutes before they realized he was gone. Neighbors have been out looking for him, too. April is afraid someone has picked up Teddy. Teddy does have a microchip.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Oh my. Hoping for the best.


Home Again sent out Teddy's picture and chip number to the vet offices, shelters, and animal control within a 25 mile radius.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, this is terrible  Prayers for his safe return! April, I would offer a large cash reward or a Maltese puppy for his safe exchange, no questions asked!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, this is terrible  Prayers for his safe return! April, I would offer a large cash reward or a Maltese puppy for his safe exchange, no questions asked!


 
I keep checking in. I also think a large cash reward. It makes me sick thinking he's not home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Me too Paula.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that he is found safe! I simply can't imagine the pain and anguish they are experiencing right now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

April must be so scared. Lucky got out once. He stayed in the yard and returned as soon as I called him. Good thing that Teddy is micro chipped .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was so hoping he was found:blush: I know so many of us will be praying and sending good thoughts. Oh April my heart is with you.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just checking in and praying he is back home today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Lord, I know you are listening to the prayers we are all praying. I also know that we live in a fallen world where lots of bad things happen---please be merciful to April & her SM family & let some honest person pick up Teddy & return him to April & her family. Help the right connections to be made so that we see your hand of mercy in a unique way. We are crying out to you because you are the only one who can bring this together in a positive way. Give us the faith we lack to trust you w/the outcome. We pray together as her SM family in the name of your Son. Amen"
April---sending you love & hugs!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh no! Can someone message me with what state April/Teddy are in? I do a lot of volunteer search and rescue work and may be able to help, if only online (if we are not in the same general area). I'm not on Facebook hardly ever. I did PM April just now, but she may be too busy to be online. Praying for Teddy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking back in and praying that Teddy is back home today. This must be a nightmare for April.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also checking back. Bridget they are in North Carolina - not sure what part.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Walter. I logged in to my old FB account and saw a share from one of our SM members. I also tried to go on HomeAgain to see the post and unfortunately their site is not terribly user friendly for searching for lost pets/postings. Thankfully their chips are very effective though and I am praying that Teddy will be reunited very soon. After I hear from April, I will gladly start sharing the post to all of the small businesses, churches, etc in the area. I don't want to do that without her permission though. I wonder if they've considered hiring a search/scent dog for tracking? Doing it quickly is essential though. They were very effective here locally with a lab we were searching for. The search dogs were able to tell us that the lab had circled the park several times before leaving the area, which was very helpful to us to know to expand our search area. BTW, that dog was very old and was reunited about 3 weeks later and to my knowledge is still doing wonderfully . I pray Teddy will be home soon and my heart is just breaking for April :crying:.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> "Lord, I know you are listening to the prayers we are all praying. I also know that we live in a fallen world where lots of bad things happen---please be merciful to April & her SM family & let some honest person pick up Teddy & return him to April & her family. Help the right connections to be made so that we see your hand of mercy in a unique way. We are crying out to you because you are the only one who can bring this together in a positive way. Give us the faith we lack to trust you w/the outcome. We pray together as her SM family in the name of your Son. Amen"
> April---sending you love & hugs!


Amen!rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

No news on April's Facebook page this morning. Bridget, thank you for helping ... April will appreciate this.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Marie, if we all pitch in, we can really spread the word. SM is amazing at helping our family when they need us. I can only imagine what they are going through  .


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, just saw the post on fb and came here immediately to check on an positive update!

What a shock! 

Praying Teddy will be found very quickly safe and sound! My thoughts are with April and her family!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

summergirl1973 said:


> Thanks Marie, if we all pitch in, we can really spread the word. SM is amazing at helping our family when they need us. I can only imagine what they are going through  .


Bridget, I have her current address. She sent me a card recently. Will PM the address to you now.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just saw this this morning! I was so hoping he'd been found by now! Hopefully if he was picked up they will check with a vet for a microchip! How upsetting!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I just spoke with April and she really needs our help. She is an amazing lady (as we all know) and she is so worried about Teddy. 

We need to help her get the word out. Should I start a new thread or just keep going on this one? 

I'm working on a flyer for Teddy right now and we need her SM family to join in and help us spread the word via emails and phone calls to businesses in the area. A simple Google search and we can determine a general area to cover. April is getting in contact with Animal Control and working with friends and neighbors to get Teddy's flyer posted out everywhere in the neighborhoods etc. 

If you can help call and email businesses, please message me or post back here and I'll get you the info you need. Thanks everyone and keep praying for little Teddy. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't seen it.Please post the FB link and I will share too


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I've sent the flyer to April to get her approval and then I'll share it. Should only be a few minutes. Thanks Michelle!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Has she knocked on doors in the neighborhood? Maybe someone took him in and didn't know where he lives?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that he is with some amazing person who is looking hard to find his family.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

She has been blessed with wonderful neighbors who have been searching everywhere. They are getting flyers out today, going to animal control etc. They need our prayers and help for sure.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's the flyer to share on social media. We really need to get this flyer on all of the Facebook pages for businesses (restaurants, gas stations, hair salons, schools, churches etc.) and emailed to businesses without FB pages, the Steele Creek, NC area. If you can help, please let me know!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am praying so hard that this baby is found.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm also praying he is found and returned quickly.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I shared on my FB..I'm praying so hard he's found safe..


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sharing too...I was so hoping he was found by now!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I am praying he'll be back home soon too  . We started a new thread with his flyer on top for everyone to share.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear SM family, Thank you all so much for your support and prayers! Bridget has been my earth angel! She has been a huge help to us! Teddy is still missing but we are doing all we can to find him. We have knocked on every door in our neighborhood. Ted has an alert on his microchip with Home Again, we have him listed on several lost and found sites online, plus Bridget has also sent Ted's information to many businesses and created Teddy's flyer. There is a LARGE REWARD for his return. Also, our neighbors have pitched in to help. We have spent the day posting the flyer that Bridget made. Other than this, we don't know what else to do. We cannot use a scent tracker due to the expense. We do believe Teddy was picked up by someone outside of our neighborhood. I will post when I have any news. Until then, please keep praying for Teddy's safe return..we miss our little boy. Thanks again


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

April, I have checked back so many times today! I have prayed for Teddy to come home. I believe like you said that somebody picked him up. All vets anywhere in the area need notified. I don't know why he is on meds but bless his heart, he's just a baby and we are all so worried about him.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Teddy belongs to April, and he will be back with her very soon.

With so many people helping to find him, no one will dare keep him....just sent April a private message of encouragement.

rayer:God, please hear our prayers and bring back Teddy to Aprilrayer:rayer:





.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lorin and I had prayer for little Teddy and April and her hubby. He's on our minds and hearts. I'm going to pray whoever has little Teddy has such a guilty conscious that they are not to rest until they bring him back.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sometimes here they announce lost pets on the radio, even though everyone is on social media these days. It might be worth going to the local tv station you never know they may show it. Our local stations are kind of small so it could get picked up, it might be a totally different thing there.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We have a FBI here. That is found by internet. Pray little Teddy is found.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that Teddy is back in your arms soon!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying Teddy is found safe and back home soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - words can't say how devastated I am for you. Please don't give up. We're all spreading the word as well as all the things you and Bridget are doing. I believe you'll get him back. Love you!! :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How did this happen?
What else can we do to help?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I am so, so sorry that Teddy is lost---but I do know that God knows exactly where he is. I am there w/you and my heart is breaking along w/yours & Charles' hearts. Much love, many prayers. :wub::grouphug:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

rayer: Hi everyone. Praying that today will be the day that Teddy will be home safe with April. We still need LOTS of help sharing online. 

*We especially need:*

*Someone who can reach out to the tv and radio stations in Aprils area and ask them to run his story.

*Someone to help Google the businesses in the area and ask them to check their security cameras on 3/3 and 3/4 especially. Did someone pick him up and go to a drive-thru? Did they stop and get gas? Teddy wasn't wearing a collar, so someone might not understand about microchips and just not realize who he belongs to.

*We need lots of people searching CL, Petfinder and all of the rehoming dog sites for anyone who might be Teddy. On CL be sure to search in the For Sale, Community Lost & Found AND on the Pets section. Someone might not know he's a Malt so he could be under some other type of breed listing. Also checking areas outside of Aprils general location could be very helpful. 

***WHEN SHARING PLEASE BE SURE TO ADD: "NO QUESTIONS ASKED". I need to go back and do this on tons of follow up posts. We don't want anyone being afraid to turn him in, so "no questions asked" may help them to realize that we truly just appreciate his return and that any other detail is not important at all! So lets be sure to emphasize this! 
*

We are just praying that someone picked him up and just doesn't know who he belongs to so that they can return him safely to April and her family. They are putting flyers up everywhere and we hope that will help. Praying, praying, praying .... rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

summergirl1973 said:


> rayer: Hi everyone. Praying that today will be the day that Teddy will be home safe with April. We still need LOTS of help sharing online.
> 
> *We especially need:*
> 
> ...


Great work Bridget!!!!! I am praying & posting---wish I lived closer so I could help w/the grunt work!:wub:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Sandi. I'm praying that with the love and support of Teddy and April's SM family, we can all help to bring him home safely and soon. It truly does take a village!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was hoping to see he had been found. I am in an airport en route to Austin. Wish I could do more!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> rayer: Hi everyone. Praying that today will be the day that Teddy will be home safe with April. We still need LOTS of help sharing online.
> 
> *We especially need:*
> 
> ...




just a note, It looks like the Steele Creek, NC area also borders South Carolina
I looked on petfinder but it seems to share the site with the Charlotte area.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Still praying April!!!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm just reading this, has Teddy been found?? There was a little one missing in our town during the terrible cold snap we had in December (I'm in NH) we have an organization called Granite State Dog Recovery they are amazing. They stress the importance of social media, posters at stores, on trees, telephone poles etc. Leave food outdoors or smoke some food outside to lure him into the scent of food. He won't come when called because of the flight response. He's in survival mode and only cares about food. The entire town was looking for the little guy. He was a 10 lb mixed breed. After 9 days he was spotted wandering not far from his home. So I'm praying this is the case with Teddy and he'll be reunited soon. If her town has an online yard sale Facebook page post it there as well. Good Luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been sharing the poster to face book, groups I belong to and to the surrounding area where April is. I just want to see Teddy get home!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dgauthier said:


> I'm just reading this, has Teddy been found?? There was a little one missing in our town during the terrible cold snap we had in December (I'm in NH) we have an organization called Granite State Dog Recovery they are amazing. They stress the importance of social media, posters at stores, on trees, telephone poles etc. Leave food outdoors or smoke some food outside to lure him into the scent of food. He won't come when called because of the flight response. He's in survival mode and only cares about food. The entire town was looking for the little guy. He was a 10 lb mixed breed. After 9 days he was spotted wandering not far from his home. So I'm praying this is the case with Teddy and he'll be reunited soon. If her town has an online yard sale Facebook page post it there as well. Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




this is what the neighbors did last fall, they live trapped a husky.

Oh my, I forgot all about this part..... that they had set up a Coleman stove on their front lawn at times and another time in /near the wooded area and cooked many packages of bacon, and that DID lure him in and kept him close. they put the very tempting food in the live trap.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Since I read about Teddy's loss I'm so concerned about him! Praying so hard he'll be found and will returned to April and her family safe and sound.

Checking fb and this site regularly and hope the relieving message will appear soon...!

Thousand hugs to April!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am here too April--sending you courage & hope. My heart is breaking for you & Charles. Please know how much we care.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I can't stop thinking about Teddy. Sending so many positive prayers that he shows up at home tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I just spoke with the Tracker and really liked her. She gave me the follow up on Teddy's search. It was much as described as earlier. Where the scent track stopped it's unclear what happened. There are birds in that area so unfortunately the unthinkable is a possibility. It is also very possible that he was somehow cornered right there (the scent tracks winded around a bit in that last spot and he could have been scooting away from someone but that is just speculation). We just don't know. 

We really need to recruit some help on the ground in that area. They could use help getting TONS of flyers posted and asking businesses to check their security cameras. Is anyone up for going on those Charlotte area Lost & Found pages and Yard Sale like sites and posting on Teddy's thread that we need volunteers to help with flyers and networking? Sandi has recruited a really great person who is helping there and I know we could use some more folks to help out.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> I just spoke with the Tracker and really liked her. She gave me the follow up on Teddy's search. It was much as described as earlier. Where the scent track stopped it's unclear what happened. There are birds in that area so unfortunately the unthinkable is a possibility. It is also very possible that he was somehow cornered right there (the scent tracks winded around a bit in that last spot and he could have been scooting away from someone but that is just speculation). We just don't know.
> 
> We really need to recruit some help on the ground in that area. They could use help getting TONS of flyers posted and asking businesses to check their security cameras. Is anyone up for going on those Charlotte area Lost & Found pages and Yard Sale like sites and posting on Teddy's thread that we need volunteers to help with flyers and networking? Sandi has recruited a really great person who is helping there and I know we could use some more folks to help out.



what about contacting the Granite State Dog Recovery (mentioned above) to see if they have something similar in Charlotte ? I will do a quick look now.

I will look at the lost and found sites as much as I can and yard sale sites.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Just seeing this....has Teddy been found? If not I'll contact them today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi, unfortunately no Teddy has not yet been found. There is a massive search and rescue effort taking place for him. If you'd like to help in any way, just message and we'll get you filled in on everything. Thanks!

In regards to Granite State .... there is not a reliable source of a common group like them in NC to our knowledge. We are doing most, if not all/more that they are doing ... thanks to the amazing volunteers that we have looking for Teddy. If there's a specific area that you think we need to reconsider in regards to his search, please don't hesitate to let us know. It's also important to know that Epic Animal Recovery is also working with us every step of the way to help find Teddy. They are the trackers that April is using and truly they are excellent. We are all very open to exploring all options! Hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

April, no matter what, don’t give up. A few years ago, my friend Connie friend was visiting a friend with her shih tzu, Cookie, and Cookie got off her leash and ran away. Connie searched everywhere for her, including groomers and vets offices, to no avail. She lives in a golf course community and one day her husband was playing golf with some guys and they mentioned this little dog that was hanging out near a house that was being built in the subdivision. Some of the workers had been sharing their lunches with the dog. Mind you, this area is probably 10 miles from where Cookie was lost, but Connie went there and sure enough, she caught sight of the dog and it was Cookie. But Cookie would not come to her. She had turned wild. Connie placed a humane trap in the area with smelly food and some of her clothes. After a few days, they found Cookie in the cage.

I never thought Connie would find Cookie, but she did. So, don’t give up hope. I pray for you and Teddy every night.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

URGENT!!!! We just received a sighting tip on Teddy! On either Monday or Tuesday, Teddy was seen heading in to the woods in the 10,800 block of Shopton Road West in Charlotte NC. Please help us map this area and contact folks who live and work there. Tweet and pray, pray, pray!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

summergirl1973 said:


> URGENT!!!! We just received a sighting tip on Teddy! On either Monday or Tuesday, Teddy was seen heading in to the woods in the 10,800 block of Shopton Road West in Charlotte NC. Please help us map this area and contact folks who live and work there. Tweet and pray, pray, pray!


Praying so hard that he's caught soon. What about putting a live trap in the area with familiar items from home in it.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes that is very much an option. We really need to make sure he is still in that area first though, since we just found about the sighting it was a few days ago that he was seen.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying, praying, praying.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget -- what day was the tracker there? Is it though that this was before or after that?


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's a timeline:

Friday 3/3 - Teddy went Missing Mid Day

Friday 3/3 - Teddy was spotted in his neighborhood at around 1 or 2 p.m. and again at dusk.

Saturday 3/4 - "Something Green & White" was spotted in the road and something was dead in the ditch but didn't know what it was - in the 10800 block of Shopton Road West. **This lead was called in yesterday. The caller had just seen Teddy's post of FB and realized that what he might have seen could have been Teddy. See more below on 3/9**

Monday 3/6 - The Tracker was out scent tracking for Teddy.

Monday 3/6 or Tuesday 3/7 - A homeowner in the 10800 block of Shopton Road West reported that "A Maltese wearing green and white clothes was in a back yard and ran deeper in to the woods". **This sighting was reported to the Tracker late yesterday 3/9 (see more below).

3/9 - April received the call about the Saturday a.m. (3/5 possible sighting in the road). The tracker (who lives several hours away) happened to be working in Charlotte and was able to come out late in the afternoon. The track on Shopton Road West showed a dead possum and several green items - no belly band. No Teddy. No scent hits. The tracker called a number from a sign that was in the yard of a nearby house and left a message. While the Tracker was in route back home, she received a call back from that homeowner and he said that "A Maltese in Green/White clothes was in the backyard and ran deeper in to the woods on either Monday 3/6 or Tuesday 3/7. The tracker immediately notified April who went out to search. Nothing was found and dark set in. 

This is the timeline as we have it. 

https://www.mapquest.com/search/res...Shopton Rd W, Charlotte, NC 28278-6515&page=0


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

summergirl1973 said:


> Here's a timeline:
> 
> Friday 3/3 - Teddy went Missing Mid Day
> 
> ...



*Please let today be the day that Teddy is found safe and sound. * rayer:


----------

